# BFP after Clomid



## Léonie (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,
i've not written for ages, 

I was on clomid for well over a year (with breaks), and after about 2 years we had a HSG which showed that both my tubes were completely stuck together and closed at the ends.

Had some keyhole surgery to free them up and, the next cylce was given fertility injections which had even more side effects that the clomid   .  But anyway it worked.  

I enjoyed coming here so much when I was on the psycho pills, and reading your posts really helped me get through, so I wanted to pass on the BFP good vibrations.  And hopefully save some of you lovely ladies the clomid experience before you're tubes have been checked !! 

Still can't believe its happend, but DH and I are just back from the 12 week echography, and its all good.

  to everyone

ScottishLéonie


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations Leonie on your BFP!  Thats fantastic news.  Wishing you a happy, healthy and enjoyable pregnancy 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

to you Leonie, thanks for coming back to let us know, I love hearing about BFPs, gives me hope.

All the best         


shara X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Leonie!!!  Gives us all hope that Clomid isnt the be all and end all !!

Huge Congratulations   !!!!  xxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats to you - that's great news, hope everything goes well over the next few months


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

...great news that there's life 'after' clomid

enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

S
xx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Congratulations  

Wishing you a healthy rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations on your fantastic 

Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

You give us all a bit of


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge congrats Leonie, well done you. Take care and kep us all posted 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

hun here's to a healthy and happy nine months and beyond


----------

